

A Personal Roadmap - matt1
http://www.mattmazur.com/2008/07/a-personal-roadmap/
This is a follow up to a question I asked several weeks ago on HN about how I should prepare for entrepreneurship. As always, I appreciate any feedback.
======
run4yourlives
Here's my feedback, and please take it with a grain of salt and a good deal of
humility.

You're 23. Holy shit you're young. What the hell are you going to wait 4 years
for? Do it now.

Quit your job and join a startup. There are probably a few in your area, and
I'm sure a couple are using ASP or .Net, which is right up your alley. Working
there will sort out a few of your learning finance & business issues.

Learn more skills on the side, and when you are ready (not 4 years dude),
jump. In fact, jump with your own stuff as a means of learning. Learn while
building.

You've got years before succeeding will really matter, to be honest. You've
got a wife that can help with income in a crunch. Do it now. In four years, it
will be harder.

As a 33 year old with a wife and child, trust me on this one.

~~~
matt1
Dave: Took a college scholarship with a few years of work attached upon
completion ;)

I wish I could take your advice, but for now, I've got to make the best of the
current situation.

~~~
run4yourlives
Ah, fair enough... that's a bit of an important point!

Keep at it then, it looks like you're on the right path... I'm in the same
boat in terms of working a "day job" and developing on my own.

Good luck!

~~~
matt1
How does having a son affect it all? I barely have time as it is...

~~~
run4yourlives
Lol... Since you've got some years, I would strongly advise against starting a
family until you've scratched your startup itch. Having the little guy around
removes all your free time, friend time, movie time and couple time and leaves
you with kid time.

That's not a bad thing for sure, but it makes things a hell of a lot more
difficult.

------
matt1
This is a follow up to a question I ask HN a few weeks ago regarding the road
to entrepreneurship. As always, I appreciate any feedback.

